# Transfer temco wood fireplace into unvented gas logs.



## mmcguig (Mar 15, 2018)

My model number is Temco model TFC42-4.  Does anyone know what kind of logs can go in this model?


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 16, 2018)

Does your owner's manual approve of gas logs in this unit?


----------



## mmcguig (Mar 16, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> Does your owner's manual approve of gas logs in this unit?



I don’t have a manual but it has a label that talks about using unvented gas logs and how many btu’s


----------



## mmcguig (Mar 16, 2018)

However it says I have to use temco products and wanted to see if anyone knows if you can use different logs


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 16, 2018)

mmcguig said:


> However it says I have to use temco products and wanted to see if anyone knows if you can use different logs



Then that;s what you HAVE to use. 
If you convert this to gas, it has to be inspected by a certified inspector.
The manual is the bible.


----------



## mmcguig (Mar 16, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> Then that;s what you HAVE to use.
> If you convert this to gas, it has to be inspected by a certified inspector.
> The manual is the bible.



Does anyone know where I can get temco logs


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 17, 2018)

https://www.achrnews.com/articles/85039-temco-fireplace-products-inc-vent-free-gas-logs


----------



## mmcguig (Mar 17, 2018)

Thank you for the article put I’m finding it hard to locate temco gas logs bc they went out of business. Did someone buy the company out?


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 17, 2018)

Hmmm...Could be a problem.
I think I would call your local hearth shop & tell them what you want to do.
If they will install logs from a different manufacturer, then you are probably OK.
They should also know if a code inspector will approve...


----------

